# Northstar Angle Head Parts?



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I got the 2-1/2 and 3-1/2" heads. I think they are better quality than the columbia and blueline heads I have owned. I haven't had to replace any parts yet on them but I would like to stock up on blades and maybe some screws.

Are any of the parts interchangeable with other brands?

Where's a good place to buy parts?

Thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All Wall is always good.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> All Wall is always good.


 Your right Cazna, If All-Wall or Al's Taping Tools can't help ya,,, your basically screwed.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I sent a request for info to All-Wall. We'll see how screwed I am when I hear back. It doesn't look like they have parts in stock.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

Steve said:


> I sent a request for info to All-Wall. We'll see how screwed I am when I hear back. It doesn't look like they have parts in stock.


All-Wall currently has Northstar angle head parts in stock and is making arrangements for future replacements as well.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

TheToolDr said:


> All-Wall currently has Northstar angle head parts in stock and is making arrangements for future replacements as well.


Here's what they wrote to me; "For the present time, we have spare parts n stock on first-come, first served basis."

I like your reply much better. :thumbup:


----------

